# Ethan Ralph. USA. Killstream. Cops. A dangerous name



## Shiversblood (Aug 9, 2021)

Hello everyone. Ethan Ralph recorded the arrest of Christian Weston Chandler. I watched the video. Something that I noticed, during the arrest Ethan Ralph aggressively and angrily screams the word, “killstream” in front of Police officers. This is a very poor choice of a name and a even more dangerous word to say in front of the police. The police were not going to know what this killstream is. The word kill is bad enough, but it’s kill stream. Kill and stream. What does this mean? Maybe a cop could have assumed that killstream meant that Ethan Ralph actually wanted to record his own suicide by cop. Perhaps the killstream made the cop nervous. Maybe the cop thought Ethan Ralph might attack them as a means for suicide by cop because Ethan Ralph wanted the cops to shoot him to death on his stream.

Killstream is a very bad name.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 9, 2021)

Ralph showing his gunt should be a display of deadly force.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Aug 9, 2021)

You have to think of it in context though. Unlike us, the cops could see his corpulent form. They knew there was no cause for fear because they saw him for what he is; a morbidly obese white trash wigger with a pet pony huffing and puffing from walking mildly faster than usual. They knew, the moment he invaded their field of vision, that the only thing he is a danger to is a bottle of booze.


----------



## Big Ruski (Aug 9, 2021)

I concur with this argument.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Aug 9, 2021)

Didn't one of the cops recognize him from a previous arrest? I could've sworn I heard that on the MATI stream/podcast.


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 9, 2021)

Peanut Butter in Peril said:


> Didn't one of the cops recognize him from a previous arrest? I could've sworn I heard that on the MATI stream/podcast.


someone called the cops on them earlier in the stream when they were at the mall, saying they were having a fight with a knife or something.  one cop showed up and felt up the gunt.  he was one of the cops at the chris arrest.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Aug 9, 2021)

rawhide_k said:


> someone called the cops on them earlier in the stream when they were at the mall, saying they were having a fight with a knife or something.  one cop showed up and felt up the gunt.  he was one of the cops at the chris arrest.


Ah, I see. Not as funny unfortunately.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 9, 2021)

As I watched the video I wondered if in a pre-Covid-pre-kneel-a-thon world if the police would have approached the drunken dwarf screaming about killstreams and moons to ascertain whether or not that individual was intoxicated, had driven to the location, and was fucking that horse.


----------



## A Logging Company (Aug 9, 2021)

JF said the exact same thing years ago.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 9, 2021)

> Hello everyone. Ethan Ralph recorded the arrest of Christian Weston Chandler.


No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## jell0 (Aug 9, 2021)

My only wish is that Jewsh will name the stream Kill Streak Farms when the inevitable body cam footage comes out from Ralph getting tazed/shot on Livestream.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 9, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Ralph showing his gunt should be a display of deadly force.


Imagine the smell


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 9, 2021)

I thought this was going to be a latepost but this is actually a really good point. You'd think Ethan would consider there are some places where saying "KILLSTREAM" would be dangerous, maybe considered an act of terrorism? Then again he's a horsefucking wigger, brain's not really there.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 9, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Imagine the smell


Probably smells like ass.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 9, 2021)

I'd be more equally they'd think he was actually some sort of terrorist. "KILLSTREAM" as in killing other people live a'la Brendon Terrant. The ralpha male retribution


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 10, 2021)

AHHHH WAHHHH YOOO KAREN BROKE DICK FARM AYELAWG DAH COPS ARE HUUUGE FANS OF MAH SHOH GAYDUR TELL LEM JAWSH MOOONZ PEENUZ AINT GOT NU'THIN ON DAH MEMPHIS MAULER AS A MATTAH OF FACK I WILLL PISS ON YER GRAYVE WHEN DAH DEE DOSSING TRANNEHZ GET YOOO


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 10, 2021)

ethan's gunt is registered as lethal weapon


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Aug 10, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I thought this was going to be a latepost but this is actually a really good point. You'd think Ethan would consider there are some places where saying "KILLSTREAM" would be dangerous, maybe considered an act of terrorism? Then again he's a horsefucking wigger, brain's not really there.


Gunt won't consider anything when he can instead feed his ego.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 10, 2021)

Are you saying Ralph is an idiot? Is that what you're saying, OP?


----------



## AriZona_LaD (Aug 10, 2021)

"Hey Chris, when you get out lets do the Killstream" is a brilliant thing to shout at police officers arresting someone who just raped their own mother.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Aug 10, 2021)

A thread died for this schizo shitpost


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 10, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> A thread died for this schizo shitpost


Which one?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 10, 2021)

They could have also assumed that Ethan has some kind of STD that makes all his streams kill, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Aug 10, 2021)

InwardsStink said:


> Which one?


This one right here. Why would any cop give a single flying fuck about some fat 5'4 manlet screaming.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 10, 2021)

Unfortunately for humanity, Ralph would never be able to accidently commit suicide by cop as he could never pose a threat to any man over 5'2. He'd have to find some really short lady cop or something and even then she'd probably just laugh at him. Imagine if you saw an obese gunted hobbit, struggling to breath after only taking a few steps. Even the most trigger happy cop wouldn't feel pressed at all.


----------



## Twinkletard (Aug 11, 2021)

The cops would just laugh and send the nearest female officer over to kick his faggot ass.


----------



## I Shidded I Farded I Came (Aug 11, 2021)

Ralph is a white nigger. This is his take on shouting "WORLSTAR" in the background of a video where a pair of negresses pull each other's weave out.


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (Aug 12, 2021)

Could you, in theory, show up to this talk with rifles, like the pro 2A people do? I'd love to recruit more members to the armed Gunt Guard.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Aug 15, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> A thread died for this schizo shitpost


Page 2 is a dangerous right wing conspiracy theory.


----------

